
Ask HN: Does FB's chronological sort work for you? - gnicholas
I don&#x27;t love FB&#x27;s algorithm and often change to chronological order instead. About half of the time, it ends up feeding me very old posts (from days ago) even though it shows me newer posts if I&#x27;m in FB-algorithm-mode. I have had this issue for many months, if not years. Do others have the same problem?<p>The cynic in me assumes that FB is aware of this issue, and that they don&#x27;t mind it being broken because it means more people end up using their algorithmic ordering. But it&#x27;s possible that I&#x27;m one of the only people with this issue, or that there&#x27;s a less cynical explanation for such a seemingly simple&#x2F;obvious bug persisting for so long.
======
sgwealti
It's completely inconsistent. I would expect to see reverse chronological of
all activity of everyone I follow but whatever it is it's not that. I can't
really identify how it chooses which posts to display.

------
sgwealti
No, it hasn't worked for years.

~~~
gnicholas
What behavior do you see? Does it ever work?

